# Lightbox 2.6 zeigt auf dem iPad die Bilder nicht in der Mitte



## aherzog (4. November 2013)

Hallo miteinander.

Ich habe das Problem das Lightbox 2.6 auf dem iPad das Bild nicht in der Mitte anzeigt, sondern etwas nach links versetzt.
Mich stört es nur das es seitlich nicht passt. Wenn das Bild etwas zu hoch angezeigt wird, wäre das nicht so schlimm 

In allen gängigen Browsern auf dem Desktop-PC wird das Bild übrigends korrekt in der Mitte angezeigt.

Hier mal der Link zu der Bildergalerie:  http://fems.andreasherzog.ch/accessoires.php

Hier mal der CSS-Code der lightbox.css  (hoffe damit könnt ihr was anfangen)

```
/* line 7, ../sass/lightbox.sass */
body:after {
  content: url(../bilder/lgbox/close.png) url(../bilder/lgbox/loading.gif) url(../bilder/lgbox/prev.png) url(../bilder/lgbox/next.png);
  display: none;
}

/* line 11, ../sass/lightbox.sass */
.lightboxOverlay {
  position: absolute;
  top: 0;
  left: 0;
  z-index: 9999;
  background-color: black;
  filter: progid:DXImageTransform.Microsoft.Alpha(Opacity=80);
  opacity: 0.8;
  display: none;
}

/* line 20, ../sass/lightbox.sass */
.lightbox {
  position: absolute;
  left: 0;
  width: 100%;
  z-index: 10000;
  text-align: center;
  line-height: 0;
  font-weight: normal;
}
/* line 28, ../sass/lightbox.sass */
.lightbox .lb-image {
  display: block;
  height: auto;
  -webkit-border-radius: 3px;
  -moz-border-radius: 3px;
  -ms-border-radius: 3px;
  -o-border-radius: 3px;
  border-radius: 3px;
}
/* line 32, ../sass/lightbox.sass */
.lightbox a img {
  border: none;
}

/* line 35, ../sass/lightbox.sass */
.lb-outerContainer {
  position: relative;
  background-color: white;
  *zoom: 1;
  width: 250px;
  height: 250px;
  margin: 0 auto;
  -webkit-border-radius: 4px;
  -moz-border-radius: 4px;
  -ms-border-radius: 4px;
  -o-border-radius: 4px;
  border-radius: 4px;
}
/* line 38, ../../../../.rvm/gems/ruby-1.9.3-p392/gems/compass-0.12.2/frameworks/compass/stylesheets/compass/utilities/general/_clearfix.scss */
.lb-outerContainer:after {
  content: "";
  display: table;
  clear: both;
}

/* line 44, ../sass/lightbox.sass */
.lb-container {
  padding: 4px;
}

/* line 47, ../sass/lightbox.sass */
.lb-loader {
  position: absolute;
  top: 43%;
  left: 0%;
  height: 25%;
  width: 100%;
  text-align: center;
  line-height: 0;
}

/* line 56, ../sass/lightbox.sass */
.lb-cancel {
  display: block;
  width: 32px;
  height: 32px;
  margin: 0 auto;
  background: url(../bilder/lgbox/loading.gif) no-repeat;
}

/* line 63, ../sass/lightbox.sass */
.lb-nav {
  position: absolute;
  top: 0;
  left: 0;
  height: 100%;
  width: 100%;
  z-index: 10;
}

/* line 71, ../sass/lightbox.sass */
.lb-container > .nav {
  left: 0;
}

/* line 74, ../sass/lightbox.sass */
.lb-nav a {
  outline: none;
}

/* line 77, ../sass/lightbox.sass */
.lb-prev, .lb-next {
  width: 49%;
  height: 100%;
  cursor: pointer;
  /* Trick IE into showing hover */
  display: block;
}

/* line 84, ../sass/lightbox.sass */
.lb-prev {
 z-index:11;
 left: 0;
 float: left;
 background: url(../img/blank.gif);
}
/*ORIGINAL
.lb-prev {
  left: 0;
  float: left;
}*/
  
 
/* line 87, ../sass/lightbox.sass */
.lb-prev:hover {
  background: url(../bilder/lgbox/prev.png) left 48% no-repeat;
}

/* line 90, ../sass/lightbox.sass */
.lb-next {
 right: 0;
 float: right;
 background: url(../img/blank.gif); 
 z-index:11;
}
/*ORIGINAL
.lb-next {
  right: 0;
  float: right;
} */
/* line 93, ../sass/lightbox.sass */
.lb-next:hover {
  background: url(../bilder/lgbox/next.png) right 48% no-repeat;
}

/* line 96, ../sass/lightbox.sass */
.lb-dataContainer {
  margin: 0 auto;
  padding-top: 5px;
  *zoom: 1;
  width: 100%;
  -moz-border-radius-bottomleft: 4px;
  -webkit-border-bottom-left-radius: 4px;
  border-bottom-left-radius: 4px;
  -moz-border-radius-bottomright: 4px;
  -webkit-border-bottom-right-radius: 4px;
  border-bottom-right-radius: 4px;
}
/* line 38, ../../../../.rvm/gems/ruby-1.9.3-p392/gems/compass-0.12.2/frameworks/compass/stylesheets/compass/utilities/general/_clearfix.scss */
.lb-dataContainer:after {
  content: "";
  display: table;
  clear: both;
}

/* line 103, ../sass/lightbox.sass */
.lb-data {
  padding: 0 4px;
  color: #bbbbbb;
}
/* line 106, ../sass/lightbox.sass */
.lb-data .lb-details {
  width: 85%;
  float: left;
  text-align: left;
  line-height: 1.1em;
}
/* line 111, ../sass/lightbox.sass */
.lb-data .lb-caption {
  font-size: 13px;
  font-weight: bold;
  line-height: 1em;
}
/* line 115, ../sass/lightbox.sass */
.lb-data .lb-number {
  display: block;
  clear: left;
  padding-bottom: 1em;
  font-size: 12px;
  color: #999999;
}
/* line 121, ../sass/lightbox.sass */
.lb-data .lb-close {
  display: block;
  float: right;
  width: 30px;
  height: 30px;
  background: url(../bilder/lgbox/close.png) top right no-repeat;
  text-align: right;
  outline: none;
  filter: progid:DXImageTransform.Microsoft.Alpha(Opacity=70);
  opacity: 0.7;
}
/* line 130, ../sass/lightbox.sass */
.lb-data .lb-close:hover {
  cursor: pointer;
  filter: progid:DXImageTransform.Microsoft.Alpha(Opacity=100);
  opacity: 1;
}
```


Vielen Dank für die Hilfe.

Gruss aus der Schweiz
Andy


----------

